

Bindi Karia and Microsoft BizSpark - bensummers
http://www.director.co.uk/MAGAZINE/2011/1_Jan/bindi-karia-bizSpark_64_05.html

======
bensummers
BizSpark is a big win for startups - if you have anything even slightly to do
with Windows (eg your users use it to run web browsers) you should be a member
of BizSpark so you get access to _everything_ for free.

Plus, if you're on a Mac, it gives you two licenses of Office for Mac 2011.

